# Target panic



## murrhunts (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone, I think I am getting target panic. I can not hold still on a target and the more I concentrate the worse it gets. And sometimes I will flinch really bad, thank god I don't pull the trigger.

I shoot a Bowtech Gaurdian which I have just turned down in weight to 65 pounds thinking maybe this will help. 

Can anyone give me some advise, I don't think I am too bad yet but I want to nip this in the bud.

thank you very much


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Start with this:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=453859

It seems to describe what you are going through.

More later.
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

your not getting target p... you got it. there is a lot of things that will HELP, only for a short time.... you need PRO. HELP NOW.dont wait find a coach.... dont hold off...it will take a while, but its worth it.:shade:


----------



## murrhunts (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

First, consistently holding absolutely still on the target should not be your goal. Most of us can't do it at all. The very few who can do it, can't do it for more than a second or so and can't do it every time. The problem with trying to hold perfectly steady is that to do it, you have to use muscles that should be relaxed. There are several threads in which the archer is complaining "I can hold perfectly steady, but can't get the shot to go off". To get the shot to go off, these "extra" muscles have to be relaxed which causes movement of the sight picture. During your execution, tension should be achieved in the back and only in the back. Arms, shoulders, hands, etc should only be hooks and levers. 

You obviously want a very small range of motion, but the killer is to think about the range of motion during the shot. If you are consciously noticing the range of motion, your mental focus it not where it should be which is on the X. 

The way to reduce ROM is practice on the blank bale. Set up at close range to the bale and on each shot, concentrate on your anchors, your posture and your balance. You should have at least two anchors: one is on your face and controls your rear sight. The other is your sight picture on the target. 

Find the posture & body position that gives you the best ROM. Figure out which muscles need to be engaged and the muscles that should be relaxed. Many of the websites for the Olympic recurve archers have a lot of good information about this. Most of it is adaptable to compound archers.

The second thing is mental focus. Your conscious mind should be totally focused on the X. If your attention even flickers off of the X, let down. Don't let yourself shoot a bad shot.

Now for the flinch. A flinch is from anticipation. Usually what is happening is that the archer is consciously triggering the release. The mental focus has to shift from the X to the trigger finger. It's usually just a flicker of attention to the release, but it's enough. The problem is that you know when the explosion is going to occur and you brace for it. You stop aiming when you trigger the release. Under pressure you anticipate the explosion sooner and sooner and begin bracing for the explosion sooner and sooner and this becomes a flinch. The solution for this is a good follow through that lasts long enough for the arrow to clear the bow. This can be anything, but it has to be practiced so that you do it the same every time. Some follow through and touch their shoulder. Some use the sight or sound of the arrow hitting the target. This also is best learned on the blank bale. Just concentrate on what your release is doing and find a natural follow through to a consistent conclusion. Enough repetitions on the blank bale and you will do it subconsciously when you are shooting a target.

The next and very important step from the blank bale is the bridge. See this thread for how to run a bridge: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1456268

IMHO work on the blank bale is wasted unless you run a disciplined bridge.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------

